# Tesla Pickup Test Mule Spotted?



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla carrier spotted transporting a camouflaged pickup truck, sparks speculation

A car carrier full of Teslas was spotted with this truck included.
It appears to be a Ford F150 body. But given how every inch of the exterior is wrapped, speculation is that it's a Tesla Pickup test mule, being transferred for testing purposes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I know they ratchet down the suspension quite a bit when transporting vehicles, but just look at how low the body is over the wheels and tires, especially at the front.
Pickups generally don't go that low anymore.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love the exhaust pipes


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm just not sure this is what we think it is. When helping with Model 3 Q3 2018 deliveries, at least 25% of the carriers had least one other car make on it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

littlD said:


> I'm just not sure this is what we think it is. When helping with Model 3 Q3 2018 deliveries, at least 25% of the carriers had least one other car make on it.


But this isn't your normal delivery transport.

Every other vehicle on the trailer is a Tesla. But more importantly, look at the license plate frame of the Model 3s on the back - these are European cars. Why would Tesla be trucking some European cars instead of putting them on a ship? I can think of a few possibilities. Perhaps these are right-hand drive versions of the cars, and the whole lot of these cars are headed for a test track somewhere.


----------



## B-Dogg (Apr 7, 2016)

garsh said:


> But this isn't your normal delivery transport.
> 
> Every other vehicle on the trailer is a Tesla. But more importantly, look at the license plate frame of the Model 3s on the back - these are European cars. Why would Tesla be trucking some European cars instead of putting them on a ship? I can think of a few possibilities. Perhaps these are right-hand drive versions of the cars, and the whole lot of these cars are headed for a test track somewhere.


Yeah, i wonder is that gunk on the outside of the M3's to make the windows opaque? Have I gone full second shooter on the grassy knoll here - or can you see a vague RHD steering wheel?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

That's not a Tesla. Looks like they threw on an extra car to help someone out given where they're headed. Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's a disguised Roadster.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Ford did announce they are making a fully electric F-150. Maybe they decided to jump in with Tesla to build it. Imagine a partnership with Ford on building the electric version of the #1 selling truck. Not likely, but would be very interesting.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Ford is likely working with Volkswagen

https://www.forbes.com/sites/neilwi...pointingly-narrow-and-defensive/#598b81001534


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> Tesla carrier spotted transporting a camouflaged pickup truck, sparks speculation
> 
> A car carrier full of Teslas was spotted with this truck included.
> It appears to be a Ford F150 body. But given how every inch of the exterior is wrapped, speculation is that it's a Tesla Pickup test mule, being transferred for testing purposes.
> ...


Isn't the whole point of a test mule to hide in plain sight? If so, it wouldn't be necessary to disguise it by wrapping it. More likely a standard F-150 tagging along for a ride as as others have pointed out.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Like the number of licks to the center of a tootsie pop...

"The world may never know"


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Isn't the whole point of a test mule to hide in plain sight?


It can be, but not necessarily. It's just a major layer of obfuscation to make identifying the test mule more difficult.

I would think that watching a Ford F150 do 0-60 in 3 seconds would give it away too. 



> More likely a standard F-150 tagging along for a ride as as others have pointed out.


It's definitely not a standard F150. Look at how low it's been "slammed".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> ...these are European cars. Why would Tesla be trucking some European cars instead of putting them on a ship? I can think of a few possibilities. Perhaps these are right-hand drive versions of the cars, and the whole lot of these cars are headed for a test track somewhere.


More info from Teslarati.
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-pickup-truck-test-mule-sighting/

_Also interesting is that the sighting of the camouflaged pickup truck happened in Eastern Ohio. The area is close to the Transportation Research Center Inc. (TRC), where Tesla is known to conduct vehicle testing._​


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Looks like there was a one more thing at the model y event. Elon said no one noticed it and has now tweeted this pic of the truck


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Looks like there was a one more thing at the model y event. Elon said no one noticed it and has now tweeted this pic of the truck


I've started a new thread concerning the teaser image.
Come on over here to discuss:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/here-it-is-the-tesla-pickup-truck.11823


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TheDrive had one more bit of info about this truck that I hadn't seen before.

https://www.thedrive.com/news/26830...r-carrier-full-of-model-3s-sparks-speculation

_Based on a few clues, the truck appears to have at least began life as a *Roush F-150*. The body lines and tailgate angles match up with the current-generation pickup and *the wheels are a direct pull *from the vehicle. The Roush also has the *same dual exhaust tips *featured in the rear as opposed to the stock F-150's single-tip._


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

I suspect the exhaust pipes are a very special package that will come with the pickup truck.
It would be the jackAhole package. the pipes will be used to simulate coal rolling on the highway, best way to annoy the hippies in the little priuses and teslas and also them damn cyclists!


----------



## MuskMan3000 (Jun 27, 2019)

https://www.autobison.com/2019/06/elon-details-tesla-pickup-plans/ 
This site seems to have the right info regarding what there is to know about the upcoming Tesla truck.


----------

